# Und wieder eine Raupe



## Conny (12. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

da ich anscheinend namensblind blind bin  , was ist das denn für einer ?

 

Gibt es denn ein interaktives Lexikon für Leute wie mich, bei dem man eingeben kann, z.b. Beine? nein; vermutete Gattung? Raupe; Farbe?  schwarz; Besonderheiten? gelbe Punkte. Ich kann mir die ganzen Namen nicht merken! Zahlen wären no problem!


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/

schönes WE


----------



## danyvet (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Hallo Conny,

hmmm....entweder bin ich auch blind  oder du hast hier ein seltenes exemplar oder mein erst gestern erstandener kosmos schmetterlingsführer, der wirklich viiiiiele bilder von schmetterlingen und deren raupen beinhaltet, ist nicht so toll, wie ich geglaubt hab. jetzt bin ich irgendwie enttäuscht. ich wünsche mir, dass es ein seltenes exemplar ist, denn sonst bin ich sauer auf mein büchlein. und sollte dieses rauperl doch in diesem buch sein, so möge mir bitte jemand sagen, auf welcher seite 

lg und schönen abend
dany

@ karsten: wo ist denn auf diesem link die interaktive bestimmung??? hab nix gefunden...


----------



## Conny (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Hallo karsten.,

der Link ist 

aber meine Raupe habe ich nicht gefunden  Sie mag die __ Bachminze zum Fressen gerne


----------



## Kolja (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Hallo Conny,

vielleicht ist sie hier dabei?

Edit: habe selbst noch mal gesucht vielleicht diese unten links? Wenn sie zusammengerollt ist.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Wir müssen mal in Ruhe nach Deiner Raupe suchen, wir fürchten aber, die von Kolja vorgeschlagene ist es nicht. Der Parnassius apollo kommt vorwiegend in höheren Regionen vor.

Wenn er es doch sein sollte, hege und pflege die Raupe und lass sie Deine __ Bachminze fressen (eigentlich ernährt sich die Raupe des Parnassius apollo von Fetthennengewächsen) der Falter ist sehr stark bedroht und selten.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

So wir haben nochmal geschaut ... unser Vorschlag wäre *dieser hier*. Das Foto ist zwar *hier* nicht so schön, aber dafür gibt es eine Beschreibung. 

Wenn es die Raupe denn sein sollte, lass sie doch auch bitte weiterfressen (können wir ja leicht sagen, unsere __ Bachminze ist es ja nicht  ), häufig kommt diese Art auch nicht vor, auch wenn sie bei weitem nicht so selten ist, wie der Apollo.


----------



## Kolja (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,

das sieht ja sehr ähnlich aus. Danke für den Link.


----------



## Conny (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Hallo,

dann könnte der hier dazu gehören:

 

Das Rauschen kommt von ISO1600, ich wollte eigentlich Flugbilder machen 

Bei uns dürfen alle Raupen und sonstiges Getier überleben 
Ein Gespräch am Gartenzaun: Dass Du immer alles Ungeziefer überleben läßt !!! Aber ohne Raupen keine Schmetterlinge !!!!! WAS? Das habe ich nicht gewusst! 
Ich betreibe an vielen Stellen Aufklärungsarbeit   für Eure Detektivarbeit!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Also irgendwie kommen wir uns ja vor wie Spielverderber  , aber wenn wir uns die Bilder *hier* anschauen, möchten wir eher behaupten, *der* gehört nicht zu der Raupe des Kräuter-Mönchs  . 

Der "Weisse" sieht uns eher wie das Männchen eines Kleinen Kohlweisslings (Pieris rapae) aus, schau mal *hier* - leider muss man sich dort "durchklicken", ein direkter Link auf die Seite des Weisslings geht leider nicht -


----------



## Conny (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Hallo CuL,

ich gebe es einfach auf. Jetzt liegt schon meine Brille daneben :evil und ich kann immer noch nicht klar erkennen, wer was ist. Aber im Zweifelsfall habt Ihr einfach Recht.


----------



## gabi (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Blattwestenlarve*

Hallo Conny,

meine Vermutung geht weg von einer Raupe. Das könnte eine Blattwespenlarve sein. Typisch dafür wäre die gekringelte Haltung. 

LG
Gabi

PS: hab mir das Bild nochmal genau angeschaut. Es ist eine Blattwespenlarve.


----------



## Conny (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Hallo Gabi,

ich glaube Du hast Recht 
Dieser Link mit Unterscheidungsmerkmalen  war sehr hilfreich  
Sie darf aber trotzdem leben, wenn nicht schon ein Vogel vorbei kam. Falls ich sie morgen treffe, werde ich nur noch ein genaueres Foto machen 

 vielmals


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Und wieder eine Raupe*

Hi,

die Blattwespe möcht ich mal anzweifeln. Erstens: Wieso ist das geringelte typisch, ich habe hier zig Raupen, die das auch machen. Typisch wäre de Schreckhaltung. Außerdem treten Blattwespenlarven sehr, sehr selten als Einzelgänger auf. Auch erscheint mir die Raupe viel zu groß. 

Die wichtigsten Unterscheidungsmerkmale, Augen und Beine, kann man auf dem Foto überhaupt nicht sehen  

Conny, schau Dir die Augen an, dass ist die sicherste Unterscheidungsmethode. Blattwespen haben auf jeder Seite nur ein Auge, Raupen haben mehrere.


----------

